# Ustad Masit Khan Sahib



## Lukecash12

An old Sarangi virtuoso of whom I can only pull up one performance online.






Quote:

"The Grand Master and one of the greatest wielders of the Anicient Sarangi. Ustad Masit Khan Sahib was born around 1888-89. Influenced by Ustad Bundu Khan Sahib, he came to Mumbai in 1920 and accompanied leading vocalists like Kesarbai, Ustad Abdul Karim Khan and Mallikarjun Mansur, He was loved for his style. Ustad Faiyaz Khan was enamored of his playing. Pt Omkarnath Thakur called him his right hand and said whenever he sang; he imagined Masit Khan was present.

In Raag Desi, Ustad Masit Khan Sahib gives us a true glimpse of eternity. How pure his music, and charming his style. Such wizardry is rare on the Sarangi.

The Sarangi is a bowed, short-necked lute of the Indian subcontinent. It is an important bowed string instrument of India's Hindustani classical music tradition. Of all Indian instruments, it is said to most resemble the sound of the human voice able to imitate vocal ornaments such as gamakas (shakes) and meend (sliding movements).
The word sarangi is derived from two words: sau (meaning "hundred") and rang (meaning "colour"). This is because the sound of the sarangi is said to be as expressive and evocative as hundred colours. "


----------

